# cc 9/12/12



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Caught a new PB today, 44 1/2". Water clarity is about 3 ft. Water temp 76.
Fish was released and swam deep immediately. Although I have cast bucktails for years, this is my first musky on a bucktail.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Picture, location, make model of the lure, retreive speed?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

We want a DNA test on that fish too. 

Great catch, a muskie at CC is a good catch any day, regardless of the details.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> Picture, location, make model of the lure, retreive speed?


Picture: Yes. Too much trouble to post. 
Location: In the water. 
Make model of the lure: I made it. It has two blades and catches muskies.
Retreive speed: Don't remember.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Picture, location, make model of the lure, retreive speed?


What do you need all THAT info for? I figured you as a pro who already knows it all.  LOL

_"I was just making an observation, a skilled muskie troller like yourself being skunked for almost a month. I think the trolling bite is on. I trolled for 200 yards and got a 42" @ CC"_


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ol'Bassman,

Great reply! Congrats on your new PB!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

A response to the info I am requesting goes a long ways to a beginners confidence. Having an idea of a pattern is a start. Being unhelpful is just giving muskie fisherman a bad name. A muskie is a fish of 10,000 cast the odds of repeating past history is slim so what does it matter.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

10,000 casts for a really big one? Or 10,000 casts just to catch one? I'm a bass fisherman that fishes West Branch at times. If I went 10,000 casts with a spinnerbait at West Branch and didn't catch at least 5 muskies, I'd have to make sure I was at the right lake. lol


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> A response to the info I am requesting goes a long ways to a beginners confidence. Having an idea of a pattern is a start. Being unhelpful is just giving muskie fisherman a bad name. A muskie is a fish of 10,000 cast the odds of repeating past history is slim so what does it matter.


And berating people about fishing in warm weather gives musky fisherman a good name?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

dtigers1984 said:


> And berating people about fishing in warm weather gives musky fisherman a good name?


Being a muskie conservationalist I preach about warm water fishing. Being smart ****** and not helping people are the other posters in this thread.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Being a muskie conservationalist I preach about warm water fishing. Being smart ****** and not helping people are the other posters in this thread.


Sounds more like you are fishing for info on an open forum, rather than trying to help people.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Being a muskie conservationalist I preach about warm water fishing. Being smart ****** and not helping people are the other posters in this thread.


I am a Biologist by trade/education, as well as a whitetail and muskie conservationist. Please enlighten me on your vast knowledge, and the new term 'conservationalist' as well as your theories on warm water fishing. What sort of 'research' have you done (google doesn't count, in the field research does.) 

Ol'bassman, could you please provide me with the GPS coordinates where the fish was caught, along with your rod, reel, lure, and boat please? No need to post trolling speed, you're a real fisherman and were likely casting? Congrats on the PB!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I know right where he caught it, what he was fishing with and even saw the picture. Anyone got any money Just kiddin of coarse.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Congrats on your PB Ol'Bassman

I want those coordinates too. I want to start trolling within 200 yds so I can be a legend in my own mind cause that's never happened to me before. Then I'll have the right to tell people what they can and can't do.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I wouldn't want to spoil anyones fun figuring out where, when and how to catch Americas greatest freshwater fish. It took me a long time and a lot of money to boat that fish. Nothing is life worth having, comes free. So if you want to fish this lake for muskies, put time on the water. I've been doing it for 6 years fishing exclusively for muskies and still haven't scratched the surface as far as knowing what people like Mason, or arronflooring know about musky fishing this lake. There is also a whole musky club, SOMA56, full of guys that not only fish the lake, they put their money where their mouths are and assist in raising advanced fingerlings, buying equipment for the hatchery, Christmas tree drops, lake clean up and anything else they can do to make it a better musky lake. They call his lake their "Home" lake and rightfully so. I don't know anyone of them that will say on OGF where I caught that fish. 

Besides, if I posted answers to every question about catching a fish on here, it would only spoil the challenge of doing it yourself. What better things can you do in life than spend time fishing for muskies? Well there are Tarpons!


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

This might be the most humorous thread I've read in a long time. Lol.

Heading out today to try my luck.....is there a tourney at WB today, or was it Saturday only? Trying to decide between WB and Salt Fork.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Ol'Bassman said:


> I wouldn't want to spoil anyones fun figuring out where, when and how to catch Americas greatest freshwater fish. It took me a long time and a lot of money to boat that fish. Nothing is life worth having, comes free. So if you want to fish this lake for muskies, put time on the water. I've been doing it for 6 years fishing exclusively for muskies and still haven't scratched the surface as far as knowing what people like Mason, or arronflooring know about musky fishing this lake. There is also a whole musky club, SOMA56, full of guys that not only fish the lake, they put their money where their mouths are and assist in raising advanced fingerlings, buying equipment for the hatchery, Christmas tree drops, lake clean up and anything else they can do to make it a better musky lake. They call his lake their "Home" lake and rightfully so. I don't know anyone of them that will say on OGF where I caught that fish.
> 
> Besides, if I posted answers to every question about catching a fish on here, it would only spoil the challenge of doing it yourself. What better things can you do in life than spend time fishing for muskies? Well there are Tarpouns!


I started fishing in general 2 years ago. I had never even had a fishing pole in my hand. I fish only for muskie. First year of muskie fishing I had one follow, during that time I read everything I could. In the spring last year I hired a guide at cave run. Memorial day last year I boated a pb of 6 muskies in a day. Every time I go out I always raise at least a fish. The only knowledge I have is one day with a guide and countless hrs reading web boards and articles. I am not bitter that I had to learn things the hard way, I want to help people catch muskies. Let's face it a normal person would not keep on fishing if they were being skunked tome in time out. Bassman, you sound like somebodys papaw saying they had to walk six miles in the snow to school, and expect everyone to do the same.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Legend killer said:


> I started fishing in general 2 years ago. I had never even had a fishing pole in my hand. I fish only for muskie. First year of muskie fishing I had one follow, during that time I read everything I could. In the spring last year I hired a guide at cave run. Memorial day last year I boated a pb of 6 muskies in a day. Every time I go out I always raise at least a fish. The only knowledge I have is one day with a guide and countless hrs reading web boards and articles. I am not bitter that I had to learn things the hard way, I want to help people catch muskies. Let's face it a normal person would not keep on fishing if they were being skunked tome in time out. Bassman, you sound like somebodys papaw saying they had to walk six miles in the snow to school, and expect everyone to do the same.


Right! Its called perserverance and it builds character, something I find lacking in alot of youths these days.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Legend killer said:


> Picture, location, make model of the lure, retreive speed?


I'm certainly no expert, but I don't need all that. Nobody does to include beginners. Just give me some basics like water temp, weather conditions, shallow or deep, maybe the lake level conditions and with that information I can go out and put a pattern together. 

However, if you left all that other info out and gave me location and lure, I might spend an entire day fishing in the wrong place and not getting a bite. 

The bottom line is an angler can put whatever he wants in a fishing report. It's HIS report/post.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> I started fishing in general 2 years ago. I had never even had a fishing pole in my hand. I fish only for muskie. First year of muskie fishing I had one follow, during that time I read everything I could. In the spring last year I hired a guide at cave run. Memorial day last year I boated a pb of 6 muskies in a day. Every time I go out I always raise at least a fish. The only knowledge I have is one day with a guide and countless hrs reading web boards and articles. I am not bitter that I had to learn things the hard way, I want to help people catch muskies. Let's face it a normal person would not keep on fishing if they were being skunked tome in time out. Bassman, you sound like somebodys papaw saying they had to walk six miles in the snow to school, and expect everyone to do the same.


Just out of curiosity, how did you get so opinionated on warm water fishing in 2 years?


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

dtigers1984 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how did you get so opinionated on warm water fishing in 2 years?



Research, its good to read books you might try it some time.


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> Research, its good to read books you might try it some time.


I asked a serious question, and get a smart a** reply. I have read many books, mainly while I was going to college earning a degree in fish and wildlife management. Do you have any specific books I should check out? See that's something you learn in college, to site your sources.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Reading isn't 'Research.' Scientists do research, in the field or in a lab. Reading isn't learning the hard way either, going fishing is learning the hard way.


----------



## glassbb6646 (Jul 5, 2012)

wow after all the post this summer about not fishing its to hot and your a bad fisherman if you fish for muskie in the summer and all the data from the expert i now find out you are a 2 year muskie fisherman look out i have been fishing for muskie for 28 years in ohio back in the (day) piedmont lake was the best because the state record was caught then clear fork blow up and after that leesville was top dog. my point is we all fished all of them year around and guess what YOU ARE STILL CATCHING BIG MUSKIE 23 YEARS LATER.... i like that you want to help muskie fishing keep going but get over cutting people down because they fish year around they are the only people you have to thank that in your 2 year career you are boating big muskie looks like the lod time muskie fisherman must have done a good job and know what they was doing because they all fished in the summer caught fish and look we are still catching fish. sorry to sound like a a#@ but damm just calm down the the people wanting help and help if you are that educated and the muskie clubs and the state will keep us all happy catching muskie. i may be wrong but fishing still looks good 20 years later. keep up the your Passion and help not put down the new fisherman life is to short and muskies will still be in the lake.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Legend killer said:


> I started fishing in general 2 years ago. I had never even had a fishing pole in my hand. I fish only for muskie. First year of muskie fishing I had one follow, during that time I read everything I could. In the spring last year I hired a guide at cave run. Memorial day last year I boated a pb of 6 muskies in a day. Every time I go out I always raise at least a fish. The only knowledge I have is one day with a guide and countless hrs reading web boards and articles. I am not bitter that I had to learn things the hard way, I want to help people catch muskies. Let's face it a normal person would not keep on fishing if they were being skunked tome in time out. Bassman, you sound like somebodys papaw saying they had to walk six miles in the snow to school, and expect everyone to do the same.


Just a perfect reflection and product of today's "instant gratification" age! 

Really?? After two years of muskie fishing, you have become the board pro and feel the need to "help" others with muskie fishing? Help yourself dude, by putting more time in!! You chime in on every thread, every topic as if you really know what the hell you're talking about. And you learned it all in just two years?...Dude, the more you type, the more you show how ignorant you really are. So I think its time for you to relax a bit and listen...I, along with others who frequent this board, are learning that the ONLY person here that has a lot to learn is yourself...who do you really think you are? Assuming that you can teach anyone anything when it comes to muskie fishing with your two years of muskie fishing experience including one guided muskie trip with a pro? Gregg Thomas would be proud! LMAO!! Half the time, you have NO clue what you're talking about and I'm confident in saying I know this, not only because of the nonsense you spew, but you even admitted to your own "lack" of experience. I am also confident to post this simply because I really do know what the hell I'm talking about since I have the knowledge, education, time on the water and experiences to back it up buddy. I'm sure half the regulars here do as well, but I'm typically the one with balls enough to call out ignorant novices like yourself. 

It is one thing to share your experiences and talk about things that work well for you, but when you come across like your way is the only way or as if you know SO much about muskie fishing; Then proceed to tell everyone youve only been doing it for 2 years.....It kinda makes you look silly...Just sayin'

_"The only knowledge I have is one day with a guide and countless hrs reading web boards and articles. I am not bitter that I had to learn things the hard way"_

Dude, I know you're going to get all defensive, so I'm going to point something simple out here....take, for example, the above statement you made...Are you REALLY serious about that statement right there?? If you truly are...THAT is a blatant slap in the face of those who have REALLY learned things the "HARD" way and obviously shows how ignorant you are. If THATS what you really believe is "learning the hard way"; then you need to enter my world pal! I had fun toying with you before on debates and such, but I am now seriously considering ignoring my first board member who I truly feel I'd rather not waste anymore of my time with


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Just a perfect reflection and product of today's "instant gratification" age!
> 
> Really?? After two years of muskie fishing, you have become the board pro and feel the need to "help" others with muskie fishing? Help yourself dude, by putting more time in!! You chime in on every thread, every topic as if you really know what the hell you're talking about. And you learned it all in just two years?...Dude, the more you type, the more you show how ignorant you really are. So I think its time for you to relax a bit and listen...I, along with others who frequent this board, are learning that the ONLY person here that has a lot to learn is yourself...who do you really think you are? Assuming that you can teach anyone anything when it comes to muskie fishing with your two years of muskie fishing experience including one guided muskie trip with a pro? Gregg Thomas would be proud! LMAO!! Half the time, you have NO clue what you're talking about and I'm confident in saying I know this, not only because of the nonsense you spew, but you even admitted to your own "lack" of experience. I am also confident to post this simply because I really do know what the hell I'm talking about since I have the knowledge, education, time on the water and experiences to back it up buddy. I'm sure half the regulars here do as well, but I'm typically the one with balls enough to call out ignorant novices like yourself.
> 
> ...


Bro,

I know when you were putting lots of unproductive time in on the water, back before sonar you consider that the hardway. Then along with your mullet you soon recieved b/w sonar. Point is times gave changed. With the technology of electronics and baits it makes the learning curve so much quicker. With the use of downscan & sidescan finding baitfish is a lot easier. With gps tecnology I can pre fish a lake at my house with my navionics and mark waypoints that will probably be holding fish. I am here to help my fellow fisherman, what are you here to do but be bitter?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Legend killer said:


> Bro,
> 
> I know when you were putting lots of unproductive time in on the water, back before sonar you consider that the hardway. Then along with your mullet you soon recieved b/w sonar. Point is times gave changed. With the technology of electronics and baits it makes the learning curve so much quicker. With the use of downscan & sidescan finding baitfish is a lot easier. With gps tecnology I can pre fish a lake at my house with my navionics and mark waypoints that will probably be holding fish. I am here to help my fellow fisherman, what are you here to do but be bitter?


This post just shows how much you have to learn, not about muskie fishing, but about fishing in general. I can tell that you're one of the ones that figures they can go out and buy fish. One that thinks all they have to do is read a few articles, buy the newest "hot" lures, and you're a seasoned veteran of the sport. Nothing can be further from the truth. Nothing..... and I mean NOTHING replaces time on the water. You'll eventually learn that......... the sad thing is....... you're not the type that would admit it. How do I know this? Because you think going out with a guide is learning the hard way. It may be a smart way....... but it's certainly not the hard way.

You proved your lack of fishing knowledge earlier in this thread when you said, " Having an idea of a pattern is a start. Being unhelpful is just giving muskie fisherman a bad name. A muskie is a fish of 10,000 cast the odds of repeating past history is slim so what does it matter."

Do you even know what fishing a pattern is? Evidently not, because the whole idea behind pattern fishing is so that you can in FACT, repeat past history.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Caught a new PB today, 44 1/2". Water clarity is about 3 ft. Water temp 76.
> Fish was released and swam deep immediately. Although I have cast bucktails for years, this is my first musky on a bucktail.


Congrat's on a dandy catch and nice release, Bassman!

As far as this ongoing discussion is concerned, it seems like a good time to ask both sides to take a deep breath & return to a neutral corner. PM me if you're not really sure what that means. I'll be happy to explain further.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Has anyone asked what time of day the fish was caught? 
Congrats on the PB and hope you keep upping the PB each year


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Tatonka said:


> Has anyone asked what time of day the fish was caught?
> Congrats on the PB and hope you keep upping the PB each year


It was caught around 10 am. Thanks for the congrats! I'm hoping to up that PB this year yet!


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

finally a thread i can have input on - i am even qualified to respond in here (i watched a muskie show on tv last month - well, almost half a show - had to mow the grass and caught some of the show).

this time of year i would definitely go with a bobber (bigger the better - those red and white ones are good) and set the drag on your reel tight too (those 202's work best). my girls and i have been fishing for years this way and i predict success any day now because we have cast about 9650 times. i'll post pics when the day arrives.

good fishing y'all,

all thumbs


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I think LK means well I just think in typing he comes across in a bad way. He has offered in the southwest forum for an open seat on his boat at cc . I think he wants to help people he just comes across wrong on the internet.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

My apologies for my contribution in taking the thread away from it's original purpose. Congratulations Ol'bassman......... you caught a log with teeth. lol My heart is in bass fishing, but I do love catching those toothy critters you guys love so much, in the process.

And I still say that if I went 10,000 casts with a spinner bait at West Branch without catching at least 5 muskies, I'd have to check to make sure I was on the right lake.  lol


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

imalt said:


> I think LK means well I just think in typing he comes across in a bad way. He has offered in the southwest forum for an open seat on his boat at cc . I think he wants to help people he just comes across wrong on the internet.


I think he can take that seat out of the boat. Maybe he should try an old book since he likes to read, "How to win friends and influence people" some good lessons in there. 



All Thumbs said:


> finally a thread i can have input on - i am even qualified to respond in here (i watched a muskie show on tv last month - well, almost half a show - had to mow the grass and caught some of the show).
> 
> this time of year i would definitely go with a bobber (bigger the better - those red and white ones are good) and set the drag on your reel tight too (those 202's work best). my girls and i have been fishing for years this way and i predict success any day now because we have cast about 9650 times. i'll post pics when the day arrives.
> 
> ...


This post cracked me up!! Need to get me one of those red and white bobbers. lol


----------

